# 3/8 or 1/2 drywall ?



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Check your building code. Or check the International Building Code if there is no specific code for your city.

The 3/8 inch drywall is used primarily for curved walls where two layers are ultimately used.

If you simply use 3/8 in place of 1/2 then you may be surprised from time to time with a hole from accidentally bumping into it and breaking it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Screws would also be far more likely to pop through using 3/8.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Agree with Allan. And you might find 3/8 is just as expensive as 1/2 since its not as common. Could you buy 1/2” and cut it in half? More joints to finish but easier to move.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

If you know that 1/2" is standard, why even think about 3/8"?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

3/8 is used for overlaying existing walls and for curves. It is not strong enough to be satisfactory over studs. And it will make any door jambs be custom sized.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

1/4" drywall is used on curved walls, not 3/8"
If I'm not mistaken, 3/8" and 1/2" are the same price [or close] The only advantage to using 3/8" is the weight. With 3/8" it's imperative the studs are no further apart than 16" While my old tired back prefers 3/8" it's better to use 1/2"
It would be best if you could enlist some help getting the drywall into the basement.


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

dj3 said:


> If you know that 1/2" is standard, why even think about 3/8"?



did you even read what i posted?


the answer is there


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> If you simply use 3/8 in place of 1/2 then you may be surprised from time to time with a hole from accidentally bumping into it and breaking it.



that wouldn't be an issue,


my spouse and i live alone, and rarely have visitors


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

those guys are right. but sometimes "you have to do, what you have to do".

how many doors and windows ? 

are you going by the weight of regular drywall or lightweight drywall ?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks @anyacolo, for posting this and inviting the seasoned DIYers to elucidate and illuminate!

I've got to re-ceiling about half my house of Doom.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

mark sr said:


> 1/4" drywall is used on curved walls, not 3/8"
> If I'm not mistaken, 3/8" and 1/2" are the same price [or close] The only advantage to using 3/8" is the weight. With 3/8" it's imperative the studs are no further apart than 16" While my old tired back prefers 3/8" it's better to use 1/2"
> It would be best if you could enlist some help getting the drywall into the basement.


Actually 1/4, 5/16 and 3/8 can be bent dry in either direction for curved walls. Here is the Gypsum Association document: https://www.americangypsum.com/site...n of Gypsum Board to Form Curved Surfaces.pdf


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've always seen 1/4" used both because of it's flexibility and it can be doubled up to match up to the 1/2" drywall on the straight walls.


Don't think I've ever seen 5/16" drywall.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Stick with the 1/2" and cut down if necessary. Being in a basement, you might consider using a MRB board. It is only a few dollars more per sheet and will give some protection against mold, mildew and moisture. 

Also, you can get hand held tools for carrying sheet product. Gives your hand a natural grab position and hooks under the sheet. Have never tried them, but they look like they should work good.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Yodaman said:


> Also, you can get hand held tools for carrying sheet product. Gives your hand a natural grab position and hooks under the sheet. Have never tried them, but they look like they should work good.


i have the metal one, its works well.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> I've got to re-ceiling about half my house of Doom.


i am sure you know this, and may even have one. but those drywall lifts are AWESOME !!!! i have one for sale, want to come buy it ? :biggrin2:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

And they make the light weight 1/2 sheetrock...I'm pretty sure every Big Box carries it.

The stuff is getting heavier for me also.... The carry stick mentioned above helps a lot with transport around the room....the stuff is no lighter but your hands don't crimp holding it.

Put it up verticle and use a roller lever bar (they make one actually or you can just use a 2X and a croy bar on the floor) on the floor to step on and move the verticle sheet up tight against the ceiling. Helps a lot.

Obviously, if you have ceilings to do, rent a drywall lift. I do a fair amount of remodeling and often work alone on small jobs and I owned a drywall lift even when I was young.

Set the sheet with a couple of drywall nails which go in quick...then with weight off the sheet, go with screws that take a little more time.

Just work slow and methodical....you're not go to a speed race or be a production crew of strong kids/men.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Years ago....many, many years ago I worked with a contractor.
Hanging sheetrock was part of our many jobs.
We were hanging 12' 5/8' sheets in a garage/workshop when the homeowner, a friend of his came around. I had just hoisted the sheet up on the ceiling when the homeowner had a question. So he left to talk to the homeowner as I held up the sheet. I do not recall dropping it, but I vividly recall calling them every name in the book for doing that to me.

Anyway....rent, borrow or buy a drywall lift. They are not that expensive.....cheaper than a trip to the chiropractor.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I do habitat for humanity several days a week with contractors, real estate agents, accountants, secretaries, housewives, whatever......and none of them have had trouble lifting single sheets of 1/2” drywall.


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

thanks for all the input.....i decided to go with 1/2 inch, i just ordered it this morning, will be here tomorrow


----------

